

The Dvorak Simplified Keyboard - Hexstream
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard

======
Hexstream
Hi HN, I noticed that the wikipedia page for Dvorak has been significantly
expanded since the last time I read it. I now feel it's pretty comprehensive
and makes a compelling case so I thought I'd submit it.

Personally I've been using Dvorak for about 3 years and never looked back.
I've been using a TypeMatrix keyboard for about that long and I love it. I
immediately changed bindings for all the modifiers so I can press them with my
thumbs. Here's my "changes.txt" file, which relocates modifiers:

!mod1 = Alt !mod5 = AltGr remove Shift = Shift_L Shift_R remove Control =
Control_L Control_R remove mod1 = Alt_L remove mod5 = ISO_Level3_Shift

keysym Next = Shift_L keysym Shift_L = Control_L keysym Shift_R = F32 keysym
Control_L = Control_R keysym Prior = Alt_L keysym Alt_L = ISO_Level3_Shift
keysym ISO_Level3_Shift = Prior keysym Control_R = Next

add Shift = Shift_L add Control = Control_L Control_R add mod1 = Alt_L add
mod5 = ISO_Level3_Shift

This way I press control with my left thumb, shift and alt with my right
thumb. Right-shift is remapped to F32, which I then bind to opening
parentheses and putting the cursor inside (lisper here). And other misc stuff.

